# Games-Panorama



## ElfenLied77 (23. Oktober 2008)

*Hey all, *
*
auf den folgenden Seiten bekommt Ihr Panoramabilder aus Computergames zusehen!

Wichtige Regeln:

*no ** !!! * 
* 
*keine Dual/Triple-Screenshots,Downsampling etc. benutzen

*Einfache Screenshots aus den Games erstellen
*mit PanProgrammen bearbeiten
* Keine Links posten sondern das Bild auf pcgh uploaden und zeigen ! thx 
Have Fun ! *

*Vielen Dank an alle die hier vorbeikommen und sich die Bilder anschauen !


          

Grüße! *

_*Update 06.2009*
_​ _*Tipp:*_ Ihr wollt eine Übersicht von allen Panorama Bildern, dann klickt einfach auf die Büroklammer nachdem Ihr den Thread anklickt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-------------------------------------------------------------------------



hier mal ein CoD4-Panorama. 

Original ist es _4412 x 1674 Px ^^_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## gettohomie (23. Oktober 2008)

und was willst du uns damit zeigen ?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Oktober 2008)

hi, 

na wie schön Call of Duty ist 
Grüße.


----------



## gettohomie (23. Oktober 2008)

geht 
spiele kaum noch


----------



## kays (23. Oktober 2008)

schaut echt gut aus, mehr mehr mehr los los los


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
danke kays 

Crysis ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## gettohomie (23. Oktober 2008)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. clear sky / AKW chernobyl  ?


----------



## kays (23. Oktober 2008)

Wie machst du die denn ? schauen echt genial aus


----------



## gettohomie (24. Oktober 2008)

gibt es doch programme


----------



## kays (24. Oktober 2008)

und wie heißen die ?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. Oktober 2008)

Call of Duty 4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## gettohomie (24. Oktober 2008)

The Panorama Factory - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## El-Hanfo (24. Oktober 2008)

Bei Crysis könnte man das einfach mit dem Editor machen:
Einfach im Fenstermodus das gewünschte Verhältnis hinbekommen (Dabei ist dann die Res. egal)
Dann einfach per Konsole das Ganze in einer hohen Auflösung rendern lassen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau zB. 
Ich mache aber so ca 4-6 Screenshots in 1920x1200 und füge alles zusammen, macht mehr fun. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Oktober 2008)

CoD4 Fischauge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## gettohomie (25. Oktober 2008)

warum immer cod4 ?


----------



## kays (25. Oktober 2008)

Weil Er oder Sie es wahrscheinlich gerade spielt nehme ich an.

gruß kays


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Oktober 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Weil Er oder Sie es wahrscheinlich gerade spielt nehme ich an.gruß kays


 

Grüße ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## jaiby (25. Oktober 2008)

ElfenLied, spielst du zufällig BF2 und warst auf nem TV2 Server heute morgen? ^^

Wenn ja, mach doch mal davon bitte n Panorama 

Gruß 3990jaiby


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Oktober 2008)

jaiby schrieb:


> ElfenLied, spielst du zufällig BF2 und warst auf nem TV2 Server heute morgen? ^^Wenn ja, mach doch mal davon bitte n Panorama
> Gruß 3990jaiby



Hi 3990jaiby,
BF-Gruppe^^ hab ich nicht installiert *sorry*, habe aber alle gezockt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Oktober 2008)

Sniper-Level CoD4 SP:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## gettohomie (26. Oktober 2008)

Pripyat


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Oktober 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> Pripyat



Ja da haste Recht. Hier mal ein reales Bild:
Es ist _schon bedrückend 

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kays (26. Oktober 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Sniper-Level CoD4 SP:



Auch wenn ich mich Wiederhole: Einfach nur zu geil.

Wenn ich mein Board wieder hab mach ich auch paar


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Oktober 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich Wiederhole: Einfach nur zu geil.
> Wenn ich mein Board wieder hab mach ich auch paar



Danke kays,
da freue ich mich schon drauf ^^
Grüße.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Oktober 2008)

Call of Duty 4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## gettohomie (26. Oktober 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Ja da haste Recht. Hier mal ein reales Bild:
> Es ist _schon bedrückend _


 
ja kenne ich freund war da


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Oktober 2008)

Herbst  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## gettohomie (31. Oktober 2008)

und sommer ?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> und sommer ?


Call of Duty World At War 
Grüße


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

Elfenkied,dein Name hat nicht zufällig was mit der Serie zu tun oder??;-

hmmm,welches Betriebssystem benutzt du?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. November 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Elfenkied,dein Name hat nicht zufällig was mit der Serie zu tun oder??;-
> hmmm,welches Betriebssystem benutzt du?



ElfenKied?? nee...^^ aber ElfenLied, ja hat was mit der Serie  klick my Profile und Du bekommst ein paar Bilder zur Serie gezeigt 

Vista32
Grüße!


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

ja,kp,weil wenn ich das Panorama tool starte ,dass immer abstürzt ,auch im win 95 Modus,das is schade


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. November 2008)

hmmm.... mom...  auf Giga(TV) grad Call of Duty 5 *GEIL* das Game ist ein Hammerteil ^^

ich spiele gerade die GER Version morgen kommt dann die US Collectors Edition *freu*

...ist echt Hot* was die bei GIGA zeigen, wer das nicht spielt....... ^^

*UPDATE:*
vllt hilft das hier: Panorama-Tools Vergleich

Grüße!


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

uff,heut bin ich total verpeilt

Is cod 5 besser als 4??


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. November 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> uff,heut bin ich total verpeilt
> Is cod 5 besser als 4??



tja....echt ne reine Ansichtssache

für mich sind beide sehr gut 
Grüße!

ps aber da gibt es hier genug Themen über CoD5 ^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

ja,die hab ich such schon gesehen,aber da du ja beide Teile grad zockst panoramierst(gibt es dat wort??),wollt ich mal deine Meinung hören


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. November 2008)

dann besser über PM oder? ^^

zurück zum Thema :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. November 2008)

...nach weiteren 40m  das Game ist so *geil*
Grüße! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. November 2008)

ja auch das ist *Call of Duty: World @ War* 
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## kays (21. November 2008)

@ ElfenLied77 - Ich muss noch mal dumm nachfragen: Wie machst du das denn das die Waffe nicht angezeigt wird ??? Ist mir irgendwie ein Rätsel

gruß kays


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. November 2008)

kays schrieb:


> @ ElfenLied77 - Ich muss noch mal dumm nachfragen: Wie machst du das denn das die Waffe nicht angezeigt wird ??? Ist mir irgendwie ein Rätsel
> gruß kays



sorry *erstvonarbeitkomm* ^^

Hi kays, 
( es gibt nur dumme Antworten  )

also ich habe den Waffenwechsel auf das Mausrad gelegt und drücke in dem Moment wenn keine Waffe zusehen ist F12  

Tip:Größere Waffen dauern etwas länger 

Grüße!


----------



## kays (21. November 2008)

ah ok, ich werd es mal versuchen und posten was bei rausgekommen ist. Erwarte aber nicht zu viel 

gruß kays


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. November 2008)

kays schrieb:


> ah ok, ich werd es mal versuchen und posten was bei rausgekommen ist. Erwarte aber nicht zu viel
> gruß kays



cool, bin gespannt!
Grüße!


----------



## kays (22. November 2008)

Soooo, ich hab nun über ne stunde versucht Screenshots aneinander zu reihen um ein einigermaßen anständiges Bild zu bekommen. Jedoch ohne Erfolg da die Ränder total verschoben waren und es einfach nur furchtbar aussah.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. November 2008)

...ja man muss schon die richtigen Winkel suchen damit es klappt ^^
Grüße! hier mal mit HDR-Effect



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. November 2008)

Na das musste mal hervorgeboben werden. Klasse Arbeit, Elfenlied77!

PCGH - Bildergalerie: Bildergalerie: Spiele-Screenshots als Widescreen-Panorama - Spiele-Screenshot, Panaroma - Games-panorama-Elfenlied_11.jpg


----------



## rancer (30. November 2008)

Glückwunsch zur Main

Deine Bilder haben es aber echt verdient Respekt


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. November 2008)

man,nen eigenen Beitrag,nich schlecht Lucy


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. November 2008)

Sehr nette Arbeiten ^^ 

Das ein oder andere Bild könnte man auch noch durch nen Photoshop / Paint.net oder sonstwas Filter jagen .... optisches Tuning @ Reality sollte mit ensprechend großen Bildern doch möglich sein, oder ?! 

Mal schauen ... eventuell bastel ich auch mal bissl was ......


----------



## kays (30. November 2008)

Glückwunsch auch von mir das du es auf die Main geschafft hast.... wann gibst einen aus ?

grüße kays


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. November 2008)

Hehe, ich hab mich mal als Beispiel an deinem Crysis Panorama "vergriffen" (wenns dich stört, nehm ichs wieder raus) :

Original: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dann mal Bloom mit rein, die etwas zu satten Farbtöne aus dem Game abgeschwächt und etwas schärfer gestellt ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zu guter Letzt, etwas Bildrauschen mit rein, Tiefenunschärfe, bissl an der lokalen Beleuchtung gespielt, und zu guter Letzt das Originalbild teils als Overlay durchschimmer lassen ... voila ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sieht etwas künstlerischer aus, als das Ursprungs Pic , finde ich (könnte von ner Postkarte kommen) ... wie gesagt: wenn dich die Modifikation stört, einfach was sagen ^^

Und Congrats zum Sprung in die PCGH News


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. November 2008)

Vielen Dank ! ich bin noch *Sprachlos* 


@Ob4ru|3r ​
...man braucht den Regler nur etwas verschieben,3 neue Filter einbauen und wir könnten tausende Pics von dem CrysisPanorama erstellen...und Danke für die Congrats ^^...ähm max im thread ist 900Px^^​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. November 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch von mir das du es auf die Main geschafft hast.... wann gibst einen aus ?
> grüße kays


Danke kays ^^  mal schauen bin gerade bei Tomb Raider Underworld, Screenshots im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ot-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen-21.html
 ​


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. November 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank ! ich bin noch *Sprachlos* @Ob4ru|3r ...man braucht den Regler nur etwas verschieben,3 neue Filter einbauen und wir könnten tausende Pics von dem CrysisPanorama erstellen...und Danke für die Congrats ^^...ähm max im thread ist 900Px^^


Jaaa .... das hat mir mittlerweile auch ein Mod mitgeteilt, die wachen über das Forum wie die Kampfhunde über ne Metzgerei !


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Dezember 2008)

*Call of Duty 5 Multiplayer
Map
*
*Downfall*
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *Call of Duty 5 Multiplayer
> Map
> *
> *Downfall*
> Grüße!​


Auch sehr schön ...... (ich werd mich da heute auch noch dran vergreifen  )

@ PCGH: Wie wärs mal mit nem goilen Panorama als Posterbeigabe ?! Genügend Auswahl gibts ja, müsstet ihr das nur mit Elfenlied77 / dem jeweiligen Publisher abklären ..... denn so was schickes an der Wand hängen zu haben würde ziemlich rocken ! ^^


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Dezember 2008)

*Call of Duty 5 Multiplayer*
* Map*
*
Cliffside*
*--------------------------------------------------------*
Thx Ob4ru|3r 


Grüße!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singler (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab da auch mal ein paar Versuche mit Fallout 3 gemacht... (Achtung, die Bilder sind teilweise 8 MB groß)

Fallout 3 - Untertasse

http://www.abload.de/img/fallout_3_untertasseesss.jpg

Fallout 3 - Paradise Falls

http://www.abload.de/img/fallout3_panorama_4stfp.jpg

Fallout 3 - Tankstelle

http://www.abload.de/img/fallout3_panorama_37ixc.jpg

Fallout 3 - Washington DC

http://www.abload.de/img/fallout3_panoramaipbt.jpg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Dezember 2008)

*Call of Duty 5 Multiplayer*​ * Map*

*Outskirts*
Grüße!
@Singler 1a Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3
*
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *Fallout 3
> *
> Grüße!
> 
> ...



Gefaellt mir sehr gut. 

Waere es moeglich, dass du dieses Bild nochmal mit hoeheren Grafikeinstellungen machst? Oder vielleicht sogar renderst?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3*

 Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. Dezember 2008)

wieder echt gelungen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *Fallout 3*​
> 
> Grüße!​
> 
> Pic im Anhang!​


 

Das sieht richtig gut aus 

RESPEKT !!!

Mal ne dusselige Frage .... du bist eines der wenigen Weiblichen Wesen hier im Forum ????

Mfg


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. Dezember 2008)

DU weißt,das ElfenLied nen Anime ist ,oder?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> DU weißt,das ElfenLied nen Anime ist ,oder?




Das weiß ich schon....

Aber die Fallout Figur ist auch weiblich....

Man darf doch mal fragen oder....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank !
Grüße!
*Fallout 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. Dezember 2008)

jup,na klar,ich dachte du spielst auf sein pic an...


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Dezember 2008)

*update 20.12.08

**Fallout 3*
Grüße!
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3*
Grüße!
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3*
Grüße!
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3*
Grüße!
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*
Blick vom Vault - 108 ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*
*
Happy Xmas Days* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2008)

sehen geil aus deine panorama bilder, du machst auch sonst sehr, sehr ordentliche screenshots, respekt 

mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> sehen geil aus deine panorama bilder, du machst auch sonst sehr, sehr ordentliche screenshots, respekt
> mfg



Riesen Dank @ e-freak1 
Grüße!


----------



## MB-present (22. Dezember 2008)

Darf ich kurz fragen wie ihr es hinbekommt, das Die Bilder keine "abriss"-Stellen haben bzw. man nichtsieht wo die zusammengefügt wurden.

mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Dezember 2008)

MB-present schrieb:


> Darf ich kurz fragen wie ihr es hinbekommt, das Die Bilder keine "abriss"-Stellen haben bzw. man nichtsieht wo die zusammengefügt wurden.
> mfg



hey,
ich mach ca 5-7 Pics an der selben Stelle,
drehe mich von links nach rechts,
öffne alle in einem Panorama Programm und füge die Pics zusammen.
Es gibt oft eine Panoramafunktion mit einigen Einstellungen.
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*
*
Happy Xmas Days* ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *Fallout 3*
> *Grüße!*
> *
> Happy Xmas Days* ​ _...Pic im Anhang...
> ...



Bist du eigentlich jemals auf meine Bitte hier einige Posts vorher im Thread zurueckgekommen? 
Ich meine, okay, wenn du es nicht machen willst, habe ich Verstaendnis dafuer, aber man kann ja wenigstens eine Antwort geben..


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Dezember 2008)

> Bist du eigentlich jemals auf meine Bitte hier einige Posts vorher im Thread zurueckgekommen? Ich meine, okay, wenn du es nicht machen willst, habe ich Verstaendnis dafuer, aber man kann ja wenigstens eine Antwort geben..


Die Antwort ist ,nein! 
Begründung: 
Jeden Tag 30-40 Emails betr. Fotobearbeitung oder Grafikbearbeitung
Jeden Tag inGame Screenshots auf PCGH uploaden
Jeden Tag *privat*
Jeden Tag nochmal *privat*
etc...

Glaube mir da übersieht man einiges,
ich hoffe damit ist Dein Post 
(den Du mir auch noch zusätzlich per PN,Email etc hättest schicken können) beantwortet
Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung das ich genau Deinen Post übersehen habe!
Grüße @Whoosaa!
​
*Grüße!*
*Happy Xmas Days* ​ ​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Dezember 2008)

*so weiter gehts:

Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*

* Happy Xmas Days* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*

* Happy Xmas Days* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist ,nein!
> Begründung:
> Jeden Tag 30-40 Emails betr. Fotobearbeitung oder Grafikbearbeitung
> Jeden Tag inGame Screenshots auf PCGH uploaden
> ...



Okay, kein Ding. 
Ich schreib ihn dir nochmal als PN, vielleicht klappt das ja irgendwann.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* 
*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

*BATTLEFIELD 2*
 
...ein Klassiker !


Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Dezember 2008)

Das sieht wirklich fast wie im Original aus


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Das sieht wirklich fast wie im Original aus



Danke Dir   !
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2009)

*Happy New Year

Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* 

*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2009)

*und noch eins

Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*

Hier 2 vorhandene Panoramabilder neu aufgenommen 
und bearbeitet   (alt/neu)

Grüße!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*
*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *Fallout 3*
> 
> *Grüße!*​
> 
> ...


 
Das hat absolut Stil....das sieht echt Hammer aus 

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das hat absolut Stil....das sieht echt Hammer aus
> Mfg




Vielen,vielen Dank 
thx for feedback 
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*
*
Grüße!*

...und noch ein High-Panorama 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. Januar 2009)

Echt gut gelungen,man könnte meinen es wär ne Kreuzung und nich zusammen geschnitten


----------



## computertod (17. Januar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Echt gut gelungen,man könnte meinen es wär ne Kreuzung und nich zusammen geschnitten



wo soll das zusammen geschnitten sein? für mich siehts so aus als währs eins


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

*@*computertod und ATIFan22 

...ich bedanke mich vielmals 

Das Bild besteht aus 16 Einzelbildern...Boden,Mitte,Himmel

Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*

* Grüße!*

...weil WE ist...noch eins !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (17. Januar 2009)

Wow, wie machst du das???
Die Bilder gehen perfekt und nahtlos ineinander über!!
Respekt!!!



ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Ja da haste Recht. Hier mal ein reales Bild:
> Es ist _schon bedrückend
> _


Dann Spiel mal Stalker den ersten Teil dann weißt du was bedrückend ist


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

I am a O.C. Profi schrieb:


> ...dann weißt du was bedrückend ist




...sorry aber habe ich schon durch... 
was bedrückend ist...ist mir schon klar, danke ^^
bedrückend: düster, deprimierend, dämpfend, ernüchternd
glaube aber da gibt es düstere Games
thx for feedback !
Grüße!


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (17. Januar 2009)

Wirklich schöne Bilder dabei, bei Spielen bin ich noch nich auf die Idee gekommen welche zu machen, man lernt halt nie aus. 
Daumen hoch!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> Wirklich schöne Bilder dabei, bei Spielen bin ich noch nich auf die Idee gekommen welche zu machen, man lernt halt nie aus.
> Daumen hoch!




Danke Dir ! 

...ich hatte ein Real-Bild-Panorama erstellt, dabei kam mir die Idee...und es macht jede Menge fun. 

Grüße!


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (18. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> glaube aber da gibt es düstere Games


Z.b. Dead Space 
aber von der Story ist Stalker doch ein ganz eigenes Kaliber!!!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*

* Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. Januar 2009)

I am a O.C. Profi schrieb:


> Z.b. Dead Space
> aber von der Story ist Stalker doch ein ganz eigenes Kaliber!!!



Stimmt!

...bin mal auf STALKER CS gespannt..bei STALKER 1 bekomme ich kein AA hin..*schade*

Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Januar 2009)

***Fallout 3* **


* Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Januar 2009)

*_fallout_*3_*
*
Grüß**e!***




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Januar 2009)

*Mirror's*
* Edge*

* Grüße!


auch in Mirror's Edge lassen sich Panoramabilder erstellen 

hier mal ein "kleines" Panorama-Pic

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (23. Januar 2009)

@ElfenLied77 kannst die Bilder von Mirrors Edge in den Sammelthread posten, würde das ganze etwas aufwerten, ich kann sie auch verlinken wenns dir recht wäre


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> @ElfenLied77 kannst die Bilder von Mirrors Edge in den Sammelthread posten, würde das ganze etwas aufwerten, ich kann sie auch verlinken wenns dir recht wäre



@buzzdeebuzzdee

 Vielen Dank fürs "Verlinken" und "Feedback" 

Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. Januar 2009)

*Mirror's**
Edge*

*<------_Panorama_**----->*

* Grüße!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (24. Januar 2009)

sehr schön !


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> sehr schön !



@buzzdeebuzzdee
Vielen Dank  
Grüße!


----------



## joraku (17. Februar 2009)

Supertolle Bilder!
Besonders das letzte von Mirror's Edge! 

Darf man noch auf weitere Panorama Pics hoffen?


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (18. Februar 2009)

Falls du F.E.A.R. 2 -Project Origin besitzt wäre es sehr GEIL wenn du ein Panorama machen könntest, z.B. für den Sammelthread.....


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Februar 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Supertolle Bilder!
> Besonders das letzte von Mirror's Edge!
> 
> Darf man noch auf weitere Panorama Pics hoffen?



*@joraku
Vielen Dank für's Feedback

 ...ja, ich hoffe das mir demnächst mehr Zeit zur Verfügung steht ^^
Grüße!*



buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> Falls du F.E.A.R. 2 -Project Origin besitzt wäre es sehr GEIL wenn du ein Panorama machen könntest, z.B. für den Sammelthread.....



*@buzzdeebuzzdee

... ist schon länger bestellt, gab da irgendwelche Probs mit der UK Version
Grüße!*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Grüße an ALLE ^^*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*..hier ein Panoramapic in einer kleineren Variante *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße ! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *

*<------_Panorama_**----->

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ATIFan22 (21. Februar 2009)

Wäre auch mal cool eins von TR Underworld zu sehen
Also<wenn du es hast


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *

*<------_Panorama_**----->

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Februar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ...<wenn du es hast...




...ja habe es, Bilder schon länger im Screenshot-Thread ^^
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *

*<------_Panorama_**----->

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## joraku (22. Februar 2009)

WoW!!
Die Bilder sind cool geweorden. Vor allem das letzte, besonders Stimmungsvoll!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Februar 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> WoW!!
> 
> Die Bilder sind cool geweorden.
> 
> Vor allem das letzte, besonders Stimmungsvoll!



Vielen Dank für's Feedback  

Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *

*<------_Panorama_**----->

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *

*<------_Panorama_**----->*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (1. März 2009)

traumhaft


----------



## |seluso| (4. März 2009)

Gilt das als Panorama? 

_*Call of Duty 5: World at War Multiplayer *_
_Map:_ Airfield
_Auflösung:_ 1680x1050 - alles max. 

_*Hardware:*_
Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 @ 3440,2 MHz
nVidia GeForce 8800GTX
OCZ 2GB 800 MHz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## joraku (5. März 2009)

|seluso| schrieb:


> Gilt das als Panorama?
> 
> _*Call of Duty 5: World at War Multiplayer *_
> _Map:_ Airfield
> ...



Es wird leider kein Bild angezeigt. 
Du musst es direkt hier hochladen, das Forum verträgt sich nicht mir Konkurrenzpordukten^^.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. März 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> traumhaft



*
@buzzdeebuzzdee 
*Ich Danke Dir vielmals* 

*Grüße!*
*


----------



## |seluso| (5. März 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Es wird leider kein Bild angezeigt.
> Du musst es direkt hier hochladen, das Forum verträgt sich nicht mir Konkurrenzpordukten^^.




Hatte ich eigentlich auch, nur das ich das dann aus dem Anhang gelöscht hatte und nur die Verlinkung noch hatte, naja was soll's. Habs verbessert...


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. März 2009)

|seluso| schrieb:


> Gilt das als Panorama?



hi seluso,

die Frage die sich mir stellt ist ob Du Dein Pic aus 1 Bild ausgeschnitten hast oder aus ca 5 Screenshots zusammengesetzt hast, 
da du immer die gleiche Auflösung von 1680x1050 hier und im Screenshot-Thread schreibst kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen, da Dein Pic ca 800px Breit ist. 

Die größeren PanPics hier im Thread bestehen aus 24 - 26 Screenshots die ich dann zu einen Panoramabild zusammenstelle  (8Pics in der Mitte,8 oben, 8 unten ! )

Grüße!


----------



## joraku (7. März 2009)

|seluso| schrieb:


> Hatte ich eigentlich auch, nur das ich das dann aus dem Anhang gelöscht hatte und nur die Verlinkung noch hatte, naja was soll's. Habs verbessert...



Danke, jetzt kann ich das Bild sehen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

 Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (15. März 2009)

immer wieder schön anzusehen ...


----------



## burns (16. März 2009)

Schick schick!
Darf man fragen welches Proggi zum 'Nähen' benutzt wird? 


Hier ein kleines von mir, nicht wirklich Panorama weil nur DualView, aber immerhin


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. März 2009)

burns schrieb:


> Schick schick!
> Darf man fragen welches Proggi zum 'Nähen' benutzt wird?
> Hier ein kleines von mir, nicht wirklich Panorama weil nur DualView, aber immerhin



Dankeschön burns  ,
tja mit DualView arbeite ich nicht ( hab nur einen 26"er ) da ich für die großen PanPics ca 24 Screenshots mache,
8st in der Mitte, 8 oben vom Himmel und 8 unten vom Grund, mir helfen da Diverse Pantools hab viele über Google gefunden.



buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> immer wieder schön anzusehen ...


 
 Vielen Dank buzzdeebuzzdee für Dein Feedback 

Grüße!


----------



## ThoR65 (19. März 2009)

Nun will ich auch mal. Und wie sollte es auch anders sein.........


*Fallout 3 Sonnenaufgang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun brauch ich nur noch den passenden Monitor für eine Vollbilddarstellung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. März 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Nun will ich auch mal. Und wie sollte es auch anders sein.........Nun brauch ich nur noch den passenden Monitor für eine Vollbilddarstellung.



 *Wunderschön ThoR65* 

......endlich bekomme ich Unterstützung 
und dann gleich so eine Geniale !!! 

Wieviele Screenshots hast Du da zusammengefügt ?
Über das Programm brauchen wir uns ja nicht unterhalten 

Grüße!


----------



## ThoR65 (19. März 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *Wunderschön ThoR65*
> 
> ......endlich bekomme ich Unterstützung
> und dann gleich so eine Geniale !!!
> ...


 
Klar unterstütze ich Dich. 
Es waren derer 3 Screenshots.   Die nächsten werden aber grösser.


----------



## burns (19. März 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Über das Programm brauchen wir uns ja nicht unterhalten



Das man daraus so ein Geheimnis machen muss


----------



## ThoR65 (20. März 2009)

*Und noch ein Panorama*
Fallout 3 mit HD Texturpack, Felloutmod,​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüsse ​


----------



## ThoR65 (20. März 2009)

* Wo wir grad dabei sind ​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Grüsse ​


----------



## burns (20. März 2009)

Und noch eines 
ptGUI heisst das Tool womit ich dies gemacht hab, gibts als Trial, sehr unkompliziert.



ArmA mit FDF Podaga Insel
Das nächste wird größer, war nurn Test.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. März 2009)

Echt Klasse Arbeit Ihr 2 
Gefallen mir richtig gut!
Schon geil wenn man auf den Geschmack gekommen ist oder 

Grüße! 

ps würde gern von Farcry 2 eins machen aber bekomme die Weapon nicht weg ^^


----------



## burns (20. März 2009)

Thx, wollt ja schon immer mal sowas machen aber nie verrät einem wer welche Software da zu nutzen ist..
Der Thread hier hats dann endgültig gerissen


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *

*<------_Panorama_**----->

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. März 2009)

Supergeniale Arbeit an die Panorama-Fraktion!


----------



## burns (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das 2. wurd vorgestern spontan während dem MP zocken geschossen ​


----------



## burns (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThoR65 (23. März 2009)

*  Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet  *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*  Grüße  *​


----------



## joraku (23. März 2009)

WOW! 
Tolle Bilder! 

(Ist das letzte auch aus Empire - Total War? Oder welches Spiel ist das?)

Man kann nur sagen: Weiter so!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. März 2009)

Echt Klasse ! 
@joraku
Das ist Fallout 3 ^^ mit Greenworldmod
Grüße!


----------



## burns (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das macht aber auch ein´ Heidenspaß ​


----------



## burns (23. März 2009)

Und noch 2 Stück, werde mich nun zwecks Landschaftswechsel auf einen Feldzug gen Westen machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThoR65 (24. März 2009)

_  FO3 kurz vor Pitt  _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Grüße  ​


----------



## ThoR65 (25. März 2009)

*Mal was neues ​*zusammengesetzt aus 16 Einzelbilder  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße* ​


----------



## ThoR65 (25. März 2009)

*  Einer geht noch  *

  diesmal sinds 22 Einzelbilder gewesen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße ​


----------



## ThoR65 (25. März 2009)

*  Nachts im Ödland  * 

24 Einzelbilder





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



macht richtig Laune​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klasse Arbeiten, sag ja einmal auf den Geschmack gekommen..... ^^​


----------



## burns (26. März 2009)

Und dann noch das Einrahmen .. macht fast genausoviel Spaß 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. März 2009)

burns schrieb:


> Und dann noch das Einrahmen .. macht fast genausoviel Spaß



Na wunderbar  .
Und wieviele Screenshots machst Du ca.?
Da wir uns ja hier schon mit 24 Stück pro PanPic rumschlagen und auf eine Pixelbreite von 4000-5000 bauen.
Ich hoffe Du hast keinen Dualscreenshot 
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## vin vom Dorf (26. März 2009)

Hat nicht evtl. jemand von euch Lust ein kleines How-To dazu zu schreiben? 

Habs nämlich auch mal probiert, das Ergebnis ging allerdings eher in Richtung Picasso


----------



## ThoR65 (26. März 2009)

*Nun kommt was Großes*
Zusammengesetzt aus 60 Einzelbildern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße ​


----------



## burns (26. März 2009)

Sechzig? omg! 

Hat sich aber gelohnt, sehr hübsch geworden 






ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Na wunderbar  .
> Und wieviele Screenshots machst Du ca.?
> Da wir uns ja hier schon mit 24 Stück pro PanPic rumschlagen und auf eine Pixelbreite von 4000-5000 bauen.
> Ich hoffe Du hast keinen Dualscreenshot
> Grüße!




Beim Oblivion Bild warens glaub ich 36 oder so ... ist ne ziemliche Ackerei bei nativ 1280x1024 auf irgendwas großes zu kommen, besonders wenn man dauernd das HUD rausschneiden muss


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. März 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Zusammengesetzt aus 60 Einzelbildern
> Grüße



 Hau mich an die Wand und kratz mich ab 
das PanPic ist *affengeil*  lol der Mutant ist auch gut getroffen



burns schrieb:


> ... ist ne ziemliche Ackerei bei nativ 1280x1024 auf irgendwas großes zu kommen, besonders wenn man dauernd das HUD rausschneiden muss



 das glaub ich Dir hab auch so angefangen bin bald abgebrochen 

Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Klutten (26. März 2009)

Darf man mal fragen, wie viele Arbeitsstunden in so einem Panorama stecken? Angesichts der Anzahl von bis zu 60 Einzelbildern muss der Aufwand ja doch recht groß sein, oder?

@ Elfenlied
...warum gibt es von dir eigentlich noch kein HowTo mit nützlichen Tipps/Programmen zum Thema?  Ich bin ja ganz stark dafür um hier noch mehr Aktivität reinzubringen.

@ all
Großes Kompliment. Die Qualität eurer Pics ist wirklich grandios.


----------



## burns (27. März 2009)

So´n Stündchen dauerts teilweise schon 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. März 2009)

Wunderschön.
Die PanPics an die Wand geklebt, sieht bestimmt geil aus 

Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße! 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThoR65 (28. März 2009)

*  Ein Pic hab ich noch  *

bestehend aus 40 Einzelbilder





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße ​


----------



## ThoR65 (28. März 2009)

Eine schwere Nuss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ursprünglich sollte es aus 78 Einzelbildern bestehen. Aber beim Berechnen ging mir immer wieder der Arbeitsspeicher aus. Bei 60 Bildern hats geklappt. 
Ergo brauch ich mehr RAM.


----------



## ThoR65 (28. März 2009)

*  Geht doch!  *
71 Einzelbilder mussten dafür herhalten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße und bis demnächst ​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThoR65 (29. März 2009)

*  Fallout 3 Anchorage  *
42 Einzelbilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße ​


----------



## ThoR65 (29. März 2009)

*  Fallout 3 Anchorage  *
60 Einzelbilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße ​


----------



## burns (30. März 2009)

Dat Bild vom Washington Monument is ja wohl mal wirklich der Hammer! 
Da hams sich Material und Auge perfekt vereint!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. März 2009)

Das hat hier echt Klasse, schöne PanPics!
Schade das ich bei FarCry 2 die Waffe nicht ausblenden kann ^^

Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. März 2009)

*Grüße! *

Sorry Fehler im Bild ^^
Schlechte Ware in den Papierkorb ^^
War eine Verschiebung im PanPic mit sw Balken etc  
*update ! 20:03*
hier ist der Fehler behoben
              #*197* (*permalink*)
---------------------------------------------
*
update ! 18:14*
*Ausweichpic* ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. März 2009)

ECHT GEILE BILDER!!!

Hast du bei dem Bild eigentlich Kantenglättung an? Das sieht nämlich so nen bischen Kantig aus.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. März 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> ECHT GEILE BILDER!!!
> 
> Hast du bei dem Bild eigentlich Kantenglättung an? Das sieht nämlich so nen bischen Kantig aus.



hmmm..und jetzt ? 
mal ja mal nein
mir kommt es eher auf das Panorama an ^^
Grüße!


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. März 2009)

Aso, weil ich würde, wenn ich solche Bilder mache auch Kantenglättung und Texturfilter hinzuschalten (selbst wenn es dann laggen würde). Weil so bekommt man viel Schärfere Bilder

gruß nimbel


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. März 2009)

nö brauch ich nicht ​***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
 *Gruß Elfen Lied 
*


----------



## ThoR65 (30. März 2009)

*Fallout 3 Anchorage*
53 Einzelbilder





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße ​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*
so hier ohne Verschiebung/sw Balken im Pic *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. März 2009)

*Vielen Dank an alle die hier vorbeikommen und sich die Bilder anschauen !


          

Grüße! 
*​


----------



## ThoR65 (30. März 2009)

*Aber gerne doch  *


Aber ich guck ja nicht nur. 
Grüße​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. April 2009)

Konnte mich nicht zurückhalten 

Spiele-Screenshots als Widescreen-Panorama - Update: brandneue Bilder - Spiele-Screenshot, Panaroma


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. April 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Konnte mich nicht zurückhalten
> 
> Spiele-Screenshots als Widescreen-Panorama - Update: brandneue Bilder - Spiele-Screenshot, Panaroma



*Danke Dir vielmals 
Grüße Elfen Lied *


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
 Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grüße! 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (2. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1732, Italien
Untergang der Venezianer bei schönstem Wetter 
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThoR65 (3. April 2009)

* Nun mal was neues von mir  *
Crysis Warhead​62 Einzelbilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße ​


----------



## joraku (3. April 2009)

Respekt der Panorama-Abteilung 
Echt tolle Bilder immer.
Ich habe mal versucht in Far Cry 2 mehre Bilder zu machen um sie dann zusammenzufügen, aber ich kriege nicht die Waffe aus dem Bild.  Egal von welcher Waffe ich zu welcher wechsle, immer ist ein bisschen die Waffe zu sehen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

...man man man dieses PanPic hat mich Nerven gekostet genau wie das Shoppen 

**Vielen Dank* joraku 
1a Ware @ burns and ThoR65 
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*..hier habe ich die Pics von oben nach unten geknipst
...geht auch gut! *

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThoR65 (4. April 2009)

Eine harte Nuss  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße *​


----------



## burns (4. April 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> ..hier habe ich die Pics von oben nach unten geknipst
> ...geht auch gut! **​




Ach du grüne Neune! 
Dieses und das Bild mim WaMo aus FO3 sind echt der Wahnsinn 
edit: lol die Kacheln in dem Bild davor sind ja echt gemein *g*

Hier noch ein bescheidenes FO3 Pic ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. April 2009)

burns schrieb:


> Ach du grüne Neune!
> Dieses und das Bild mim WaMo aus FO3 sind echt der Wahnsinn
> edit: lol die Kacheln in dem Bild davor sind ja echt gemein *g*
> Hier noch ein bescheidenes FO3 Pic ..



 bescheiden ?  

das Pic ist so klasse getroffen, das man Fallout 3 zocken/lieben muß. Tageszeit, Rundung, Anfang und Ende etc 

[...und ja die Kacheln und Deckenplatten Anhang 91245 haben mich fertig gemacht ^^ ] vllt Kopier ich mal noch im Pic rum 

Grüße!


----------



## burns (4. April 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> bescheiden ?
> 
> das Pic ist so klasse getroffen, das man Fallout 3 zocken/lieben muß. Tageszeit, Rundung, Anfang und Ende etc


Naja, bin halt nur schnell reingehüpft, nach Paradise Falls gebeamt und dann kurz aber krampfhaft nach nem passablen Aussichtspunkt gesucht. Mimezu Texture dingens ist auch keins installiert ... aber danke, freut mich wenns gefällt 
Hier nochmal Empire. 
Das Hinduistische Reich erstreckt sich mittlerweile (bis auf Russland und Polen) über ganz Asien & Europa 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Grüße!

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## eVoX (4. April 2009)

Wow, echt geniale Bilder ElfenLied77, weiter so.


----------



## painschkes (4. April 2009)

_Sehr schicke Teile dabei , gefällt mir _


----------



## ThoR65 (5. April 2009)

_Ich war mal wieder unterwegs_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße *​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. April 2009)

*Edit: @ burns and ThoR65*

Wunderschön 
ich mag den  Effekt, der durch das Programm erzeugt wird 
bin bei F3 mal in die ini rein und hab die grids erhöht ^^
Grüße!


----------



## burns (5. April 2009)

Fallout 3 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. April 2009)

sehr gut getroffen 
Grüße!


----------



## ThoR65 (5. April 2009)

@Burns: das nächste mal fragst du mich, ob du meine Logos benutzen darfst. Der Höflichkeit wegen gehört sich das.

@Elfe: Deine Pics sind auch immer wieder sehenswert.  Immo acker ich an FarCry 2 Bilder rum. Nur die Übergänge zwischen Himmel und Landschaft wollen nicht so.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Grüße!

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Grüße!

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Grüße!

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (5. April 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> @Burns: das nächste mal fragst du mich, ob du meine Logos benutzen darfst. Der Höflichkeit wegen gehört sich das.



Du hast vor ca. 10 Jahren das originale Fallout Logo entworfen?! 
Is ja der absolute Hammer! 


Aber um dich mal nicht unnötig zu reizen entferne ich es sogar ganz 



PS: thx Elfenlied ... vllt klau ich ja dein Fallout Logo als nächstes


----------



## vin vom Dorf (5. April 2009)

burns schrieb:


> Du hast vor ca. 10 Jahren das originale Fallout Logo entworfen?!
> Is ja der absolute Hammer!
> 
> 
> Aber um dich mal nicht unnötig zu reizen entferne ich es sogar ganz



Ne hat ThoR65  bestimmt nicht, aber du hast auf sein Fotoalbum verlinkt


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Grüße!*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThoR65 (6. April 2009)

* Fallout 3 *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## ThoR65 (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## ThoR65 (6. April 2009)

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Grüße!

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThoR65 (6. April 2009)

Mit Geduld und Spucke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## burns (7. April 2009)

Fallout 3 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThoR65 (7. April 2009)

Wenn man weiss wie es geht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## ThoR65 (7. April 2009)

*Afrika ist schön *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße*​


----------



## ThoR65 (7. April 2009)

*hier fällt das Wasser* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße*​


----------



## burns (7. April 2009)

Fallout 3 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 laaaangweilig  
*Willkommen im Club:*
*Waffenfreier-Screenshots in Far Cry 2*

*@ThoR65* Wunderschöne PanPics ! 
*@burns* goiles HighPanPic 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## joraku (7. April 2009)

Weiter so!! 
Echt wunderschöne Bilder dabei.


----------



## ThoR65 (8. April 2009)

das macht Laune 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## ThoR65 (8. April 2009)

das hat gedauert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße*​


----------



## burns (9. April 2009)

Heh, die Bilder lassen einen _fast_ vergessen wie schlecht das Spiel ist. 
Saubere Arbeit ihr beiden 




ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *@burns* goiles HighPanPic
> ​




Thx! Und weil Ideenklau so toll ist, hier gleich noch der Motivklau (konnte einfach nicht dran vorbeirennen, sry  )

Bild vom Atrium/Rotunda in Underworld war leider die Hölle, habs nach 2 Std. in die Tonne gekloppt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoR65 (9. April 2009)

*Rund ist toll *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. April 2009)

5 von 5 ^^

*@burns and ThoR65*​
_Vielen Dank für die perfekten Panoramabilder 
und die professionelle Unterstützung hier im Thread!_

Grüße Elfen Lied ​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## joraku (10. April 2009)

Man mal wieder tolle Bilder hier! 

Dank an alle Panoramisten und weiter so!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (11. April 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Man mal wieder tolle Bilder hier!
> Dank an alle Panoramisten und weiter so!


*Vielen Dank ! joraku*
Habe mir gerade mal meine ersten Werke hier im Thread angeschaut ^^
*
An alle schon mal ein 

 Frohes 
 Osterfest 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße 
Elfen Lied
______________________________
*​


----------



## ThoR65 (11. April 2009)

*weil Ostern vor der Tür steht *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße*
und frohe Ostern​


----------



## ThoR65 (11. April 2009)

Eins hab ich noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße*​


----------



## burns (12. April 2009)

Zu Ostern ein etwas friedlicheres Spiel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (12. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst es an Ostern krachen 

Grüße! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (12. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst es an Ostern krachen 

Grüße! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (12. April 2009)

Nagut, hab dann neben dem Bildermachen doch noch 2 Hirsche erlegt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. April 2009)

burns schrieb:


> Nagut, hab dann neben dem Bildermachen doch noch 2 Hirsche erlegt ​



 *Gefällt mir sehr gut*, da gehe ich doch gerne in den Wald bzw auf die Jagt.
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst es an Ostern krachen 

Grüße! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. April 2009)

Wieder echt feine Bilder dabei


----------



## ThoR65 (14. April 2009)

Ging nicht anders 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße*​


----------



## ThoR65 (14. April 2009)

Weils so schön ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße*​


----------



## CrashStyle (14. April 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder gefallen mir. LEft 4 Dead war mal was!^^


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (14. April 2009)

Fallout 3 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. April 2009)

Wie schauts mit Left 4 Dead aus?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. April 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit Left 4 Dead aus?



Ähm .... wenn wir ein PanPic von _Left4Dead_ vorhaben zu erstellen, dann siehst Du es hier, thx. immo null chance ^^ (von meiner Seite)

Grüße!


----------



## ThoR65 (15. April 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Ähm .... wenn wir ein PanPic von _Left4Dead_ vorhaben zu erstellen, dann siehst Du es hier, thx. immo null chance ^^ (von meiner Seite)
> 
> Grüße!


 
***unterschreib***


----------



## ThoR65 (15. April 2009)

*Moorhuhn vs Crysis Warhead *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich liebe diese Minispiele in einem Spiel ​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grüße!** 

btw.: jpeg Quali 7 von 12 
d.h. 1.6MB vs 3.5MB ^^
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grüße!** 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## joraku (28. April 2009)

Sind immer wieder sehr schöne Pic's dabei! 
Echt cool. Schade, das ich die nicht in Orginalgröße ausdrucken kann, so also Poster oder so.


----------



## burns (4. Mai 2009)

Huhu, bin auch mal wieder da 



 TES4:Oblivion 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## burns (10. Mai 2009)

TES4:Oblivion 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (11. Mai 2009)

echt geile bilder
allerdings mal ein Vorschlag 
wie wäre es wenn man die alle auf der Hauptseite verlinkt geordnet nach Spiel 
statt heir alle mittlerweile 30 Seiten durchzugucken


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Mai 2009)

Könntet ihr mal eins von Left 4 Dead machen pls.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. Mai 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mal eins von Left 4 Dead machen pls.



immo nicht Sorry (von meiner Seite ^^ )



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> echt geile bilder
> allerdings mal ein Vorschlag
> wie wäre es wenn man die alle auf der Hauptseite verlinkt geordnet nach Spiel
> statt heir alle mittlerweile 30 Seiten durchzugucken


*
thx for feedback,*
Ist echt ne klasse Idee wenn ich wieder Zeit habe werd ich es mal probieren, immo geht es net 

Grüße ElfenLied77


----------



## burns (21. Mai 2009)

ArmA 1.16 + Mods 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (21. Mai 2009)

Stalker SoW + Complete ´09 Mod 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Grüße *

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Grüße *

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## joraku (31. Mai 2009)

Man, die Bilder von Fallout sehen ja mal cool aus!


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Mai 2009)

Finde ich auch, wünsche mir aber immernoch welche von Left 4 Dead (oder Team Fortress 2?)


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Mai 2009)

na hier mal mein erster versuch, ich glaub da muss ich wohl noch mal an der darstellung arbeiten

grüsse


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Mai 2009)

@e-freak1
Ja!

HUD,Waffe auf 0 und die Störfaktoren im Bild sind weg.
Die Erstellung geht dann wie von selbst ^^ 
Bin gespannt 
...wieder eine/r ...Klasse 

_*Willkommen im Club !*_

Grüße, Elfen Lied77


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Juni 2009)

​ 
*WARHEAD*​ 

bin mal gespannt, was man da mit Fallout3 anstellen kann​ 

grüsse ​


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juni 2009)

habs mal mit Fallout3 versucht, besteht aber nur aus 2 bildern, d.h die übersicht ist nicht so riesig

grüsse


----------



## joraku (2. Juni 2009)

@e-freak1: Vielleicht solltest du dann das ferige PanoramaBild noch gerade schneiden. Dann sieht man diese Rundungen nicht.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juni 2009)

stimmt, diese ränder sind nicht schön, werd mich dann mal mit GIMP vertraut machen 

grüsse


Edit: sieht so schon besser aus, perfekt aber immer noch nicht, man muss wirklich genau aufpassen wenn man die screenshots im spiel macht, wenn 2 screens zu identisch sind, dann erkennt man, wie auf diesen beiden, noch überreste vom anderen


----------



## ThoR65 (6. Juni 2009)

Wird mal wieder Zeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße* ​


----------



## ThoR65 (9. Juni 2009)

Bin wieder da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 *Grüße * ​


----------



## ThoR65 (9. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße* ​


----------



## joraku (19. Juni 2009)

@ e-freak:

Tipp für dich:
Wenn du Crysis gestartet hast, drücke ^ . Damit öffnest du die Eingabekonsole. Hier musst du "con_restricted 0" eingeben. Dann "cl_hud 0" Mit dem zweiten Befehl verschwindet das störende^^ HUD. 
(Achtung, die Nanosiutbefehle Stärke Geschwindigkeit usw. funktionieren dann auch nocht mehr.)
Alle Befehle ohne " " eingeben.


----------



## zkSpawn (23. Juni 2009)

Schöne Bilder hier - direkt Abonniert 

Mass Effect


----------



## zkSpawn (23. Juni 2009)

Und nochma  Mass Effect


----------



## joraku (23. Juni 2009)

Echt super Panoramas!


----------



## zkSpawn (24. Juni 2009)

Alone in the Dark


----------



## zkSpawn (25. Juni 2009)

AitD 5


----------



## roadgecko (25. Juni 2009)

Meine ersten bescheidenden Gehversuche von CoD4:MW


----------



## @@RON (25. Juni 2009)

Da ja hier keine Thumbnails gehen, wollte ich das Bild extern anhängen. Also klicke ich beim Antworten auf "Anhänge verwalten" und dann kopiere ich den Direktlink des Bildes von z.B. Abload.de rein und klicke auf "hochladen". Dann steht aber da, dass die URL ungültig ist ...

Wie soll das sonst gehen ?


----------



## roadgecko (25. Juni 2009)

@@RON schrieb:


> Da ja hier keine Thumbnails gehen, wollte ich das Bild extern anhängen. Also klicke ich beim Antworten auf "Anhänge verwalten" und dann kopiere ich den Direktlink des Bildes von z.B. Abload.de rein und klicke auf "hochladen". Dann steht aber da, dass die URL ungültig ist ...
> 
> Wie soll das sonst gehen ?



Lads vom Computer aus hoch


----------



## @@RON (25. Juni 2009)

Da stand nur etwas von einer maximalen Dateigröße von 19,5 KB bei JPG ...

//Edit: xD geht ja doch ^^

Also hier Crysis Warhead:


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder bei


----------



## Der Maniac (25. Juni 2009)

Top!

Ich werde mich da morgen auch mal ranwagen, mal sehen was bei rauskommt *g*

Aber könnt ihr hier evtl. mal schreiben welche/s Programm/e ihr exakt verwendet? Wäre ich sehr glücklich drüber 

Aber ansonsten:


----------



## burns (26. Juni 2009)

Stalker + Complete ´09 Mod 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*&*

  ArmA2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. Juni 2009)

....bin* stark* beeindruck von 
Euren Panoramabildern 

evtl kommt mal wieder was von mir 

*ob mit Rahmen oder ohne, mit Sig. oder runde Kanten etc -

Egal 

*haut* alles hier rein was Ihr an Game-Panoramabildern selbst erstellt habt*

Grüße alle Panorama*freaks*

_*Elfen Lied77*_ ;o)

Grüße auch an pcgh+extreme ^^

ps erstelle gerade Panpics vom Schliersee ;o)


----------



## Mentos.DE (28. Juni 2009)

Crysis - 11000x2000/2500 *downscaled* 360° über e_screenshot=2 (Leichter als die Bilder selber aufzunehmen, leider mit Qualitätsproblemen)
Das vorletzte ist etwas kurvig


----------



## burns (29. Juni 2009)

^^ Oha, du auch hier! 





 Stalker + Complete ´09 Mod 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein ganz kleines Pano aus lediglich 6 Bildern.
​


----------



## Der Maniac (30. Juni 2009)

Kann mir mal wer Stalker leihen? 

Und nochmal die Frage: welche Programme verwendet ihr bitte für die Screens? Ich weiss, Google FTW, aber da finde ich nur Müll, leider >_<


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Juni 2009)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Und nochmal die Frage: welche Programme verwendet ihr bitte für die Screens?


 
Die meisten verwenden wohl (wie ich auch) AutoStich für die Panoramabilder. 

Zum Schneiden benutzte ich GIMP.

Mfg


----------



## roadgecko (30. Juni 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Die meisten verwenden wohl (wie ich auch) AutoStich für die Panoramabilder.
> 
> Zum Schneiden benutzte ich GIMP.
> 
> Mfg



Schön zu sehen wie Google die leute zum selben Programm führt ^^

Zum schneiden benutze ich allerdings CS3.


----------



## Der Maniac (30. Juni 2009)

Ok, danke für die Info  jetzt muss ich nurnoch mein PS wieder ans laufen bekommen....^^

Evtl. könnt ihr dann Morgenabend die ersten screens bewundern


----------



## ThoR65 (1. Juli 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Die meisten verwenden wohl (wie ich auch) AutoStich für die Panoramabilder.
> 
> Zum Schneiden benutzte ich GIMP.
> 
> Mfg


 
Hurra.... ich gehöre zu einer Randgruppe  . Ich benutze Panorama Plus 3.0 von Serif. Zum zuschneiden brauche ich kein Programm weil Panorama Plus alles übernimmt. Auch das ändern der Auflösung klappt sehr gut. Für die Rahmen und Beschriftungen wird das fertige PanPic dann an PhotoPlus X2 weitergegeben. Die Progis waren seinerzeit zwar teuer, aber der kauf hat sich mehr als ausgezahlt. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## roadgecko (2. Juli 2009)

Heute ist der 2.Juli, und das bedeutet Bound of Blood ist draußen. Ich kann auch gleich ein paar Panoramas anbieten. Tut mir leid wegen den Fadenkreuzen, die zu sehen sind.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2009)

schöne Landschaften zaubert die Chrome Engine da auf den Moni, gibts davon schon ne demo ?

Grüsse


----------



## roadgecko (2. Juli 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> schöne Landschaften zaubert die Chrome Engine da auf den Moni, gibts davon schon ne demo ?
> 
> Grüsse



Das beste, es läuft Flüssig.

1920x1080 alles auf Max habe ich 55-80 FPS

E6750 @3,32GHz
2GB RAM
GTX260


----------



## burns (30. Juli 2009)

Fallout 3  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JSTProductions (30. Juli 2009)

Moin, ich stalker schon richtig lange hier rum also hab ich mich entschieden mich hier zu registrieren Naja egal,hab hier mein Panoramaversuch gemacht:

*Half Life 2 Episode 2
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nich editiert oder sowas deswegen ist die Grafik ziemlich bescheiden.

MfG JSTProductions.​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, ElfenLied77 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## JSTProductions (30. Juli 2009)

Geiles Zeug Elfenlied, was benutzt du für Programme ?? In welcher Auflösung zockst du ??
Im Vergleich zu meinem sind deine Panorama pic's Godlike !!!!!

MfG JSTProductions


----------



## joraku (31. Juli 2009)

JSTProductions schrieb:


> Geiles Zeug Elfenlied, was benutzt du für Programme ?? In welcher Auflösung zockst du ??
> Im Vergleich zu meinem sind deine Panorama pic's Godlike !!!!!
> 
> MfG JSTProductions


Willkommen im Forum.
Und dein PanaPic ist übrigens auch gut!


----------



## JSTProductions (31. Juli 2009)

Danke, es is schön ein Teil dieser community zu sein .
Werde bald noch mehr PanoPic's posten,irgendwelche Wünsche ???

MfG JSTProductions


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Juli 2009)

JSTProductions schrieb:


> Danke, es is schön ein Teil dieser community zu sein .
> Werde bald noch mehr PanoPic's posten,irgendwelche Wünsche ???
> 
> MfG JSTProductions



Hallo und Willkommen ^^

na dann mal los, einfach posten was Dir gefällt !

Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## JSTProductions (31. Juli 2009)

Hab den Thread durchgestöbert, werde in kürze Team Fortress 2 und Left 4 Dead Panoramas machen, wer Wünsche hat kann mich anschreiben.

MfG JSTProductions


----------



## JSTProductions (31. Juli 2009)

*Team Fortress 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind aber ned so gut geworden, kack Mapaufbau von TF2.
Aber egal,werde gleich auch Left 4 Dead Panoramas posten.

MfG JSTProductions​


----------



## JSTProductions (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo, hab ein 360 Grad Panorama vom L4D No Mercy Endlevel gemacht:

*Left 4 Dead
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bescheidene 9 Bilder hab ich verwendet,hat ne stunde gedauert bis ich alles so hatte wie es sein sollte.
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.

MfG JSTProductions​


----------



## ThoR65 (1. August 2009)

* Bin auch mal wieder dabei *
Nach langen cfg-tweaken​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ist dieses verdammte RTL-Dschungelcamp??​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Grüße, Elfen Lied 77 *_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## joraku (2. August 2009)

Hammergeil! 
Muss euch alle mal wieder loben!


----------



## ThoR65 (2. August 2009)

Grüße an die PanPic-Künstler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoR65 (2. August 2009)

Eins hab ich noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße, ThoR65 *​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Grüße, ElfenLied77 *_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Der Maniac (2. August 2009)

Wo zur Hölle hast du das denn hergeholt? Mit dem Editor oder wie jetzt?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. August 2009)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Wo zur Hölle hast du das denn hergeholt? Mit dem Editor oder wie jetzt?



Hi 

ich hab einen Server erstellt, die Map geladen und cl_hud 0 eingegeben.

Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, 
ElfenLied77*_* 

*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. August 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße, 
ElfenLied77*_*

*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## JSTProductions (30. August 2009)

Wir sind heut auf nem Artikel auf der Homepage,GEIL !!!


----------



## burns (30. August 2009)

Stalker + Complete ´09 Mod 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Klutten (1. September 2009)

*
Die tolle Arbeit, die ihr hier leistet, hat uns auf eine Idee gebracht. Hier ist sie:*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ptember-oktober-games-panorama-pano-pics.html

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die alten Hasen im Diskussions-Thread mit Tipps und Tricks zur Seite stehen würden. Bekanntlich ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, aber der Spaß am Contest wird sicher erhöht, wenn es leichter von der Hand geht.

In diesem Sinne ...allen viel Spaß und viel Glück.​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. September 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße, 
ElfenLied77*_*

*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## joraku (20. September 2009)

Sehr stimmungsvoll mit den Wolken im Hintergrund!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. September 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße, 
ElfenLied77*_*

*__thx _joraku 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. September 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße, 
ElfenLied77*_*

*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. September 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße, 
ElfenLied77*_*
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (23. September 2009)

geile bilder 
sagt mal wie hiess nochmal das programm um panoramas machen ???
ich will meine urlaubsbilder ein wenig aufpimpen ... 
mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. September 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> geile bilder
> sagt mal wie hiess nochmal das programm um panoramas machen ???
> ich will meine urlaubsbilder ein wenig aufpimpen ...
> mfg



@buzzdeebuzzdee

thx 

Ich habe (Moderator) Klutten schon einige Programme genannt:
...hier mal ein Zitat von Klutten aus dem
Community Contest *September/Oktober 2009 *Games Panorama (was eine super Sache ist ^^ ) klickt mal drauf



> Pano-Programm-Übersicht 1
> Pano-Programm-Übersicht 2
> Panorama-Tools Vergleich


Grüße, *ElfenLied77*


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. September 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße, 
ElfenLied77*_*

*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. September 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Grüße, 
*_**_*ElfenLied77*_* 

*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. September 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Grüße, 
*_*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_* ElfenLied77
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (25. September 2009)

also wiedereinmal elfe....  die bilder meines momantanen lieblingsspiels sind wieder überragend .. kurz gesagt perfekt nur der monitor reicht nicht aus um sie in voller grösse zu geniessen ..
...
..
ich hab zum panoramas erstellen panoramastudio genutzt und muss für den anfang sagen ...geiles tool 
einfach und unkompliziert 
mfg sebbl


----------



## ThoR65 (7. Oktober 2009)

​ 
 Ich hab mir mal Risen vorgenommen ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 werd mich noch an der Ini vergreifen ​ 
mfg
Thor65


----------



## ThoR65 (7. Oktober 2009)

noch eins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. Oktober 2009)

@ThoR65  *hammer*  nice pics
Hast wohl Auslandsurlaub gehabt ^^

Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## ThoR65 (8. Oktober 2009)

Zur Belohnung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße, ThoR65 ​
@ElfenLied77: Nöö, ich hatte keinen Urlaub. Nur eine kreative Ruhephase. Nun bin ich aber wieder voll in meinem Element.


----------



## ThoR65 (8. Oktober 2009)

Eins geht noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße ​


----------



## ThoR65 (9. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße ​


----------



## joraku (10. Oktober 2009)

Top. 
Sehen echt nice aus.


----------



## Owly-K (11. Oktober 2009)

Hier die Abfallprodukte vom Contest. Die Luftaufnahme ist leider schlecht zusammengesetzt, da weder Autostitch noch ICE mit der Perspektive richtig umgehen konnten. Das Ergebnis ist das beste, was ich aus beiden Programmen herausholen konnte.


----------



## ThoR65 (18. Oktober 2009)

Gothic 3 macht auch mal wieder Spass ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüße​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Oktober 2009)

@ThoR65 

Wunderschön !

Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße ElfenLied77 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Gulli (21. Oktober 2009)

So, extra angemeldet dass ich mal auch in der Panoramabilderwelt in Games mitreden darf xD

e: so, Bilder stehen im Post unten

@ Elfenlied: Top Bilder  ist das die "normale" Auflösung in der du die Bilder hochlädst oder hast du die Bilder davor runterskaliert?


----------



## ThoR65 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi Gulli und willkommen im Forum.
Schön, das wir ein weiteres Mitglied in der Panoramafraktion haben.
Ich hoffe Du nimmst es mir nicht Übel, wenn ich gleich einen Kritikpunkt habe:
In der Regel posten wir unsere Bilder hier direkt bei der PCGH. Ich (für mich allein gesprochen) mag es nicht, wenn irgendwelche Links auf Seiten gesetzt werden, deren Ergebniss ich nicht kenne.  Da hab ich lieber die Bilder gleich vor der Nase, wenn ich in dieses Forum komme. Nichts für Ungut, aber lade Deine Bilder gleich hier hoch. 
Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß hier bei uns, und bin auf weitere Bilder von Dir gespannt. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Oktober 2009)

Gulli schrieb:


> So, extra angemeldet dass ich mal auch in der Panoramabilderwelt in Games mitreden darf xD
> 
> @ Elfenlied: Top Bilder  ist das die "normale" Auflösung in der du die Bilder hochlädst oder hast du die Bilder davor runterskaliert?




Hi, Gulli 

Willkommen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

nice Pic !

Bitte keine Links Posten hier stehen die Regeln Danke Dir.
Die Bilder sind verkleinert hochgeladen ^^
Grüße ElfenLied77


----------



## Gulli (22. Oktober 2009)

Okay, dann lad ich sie ab jetzt direkt hier hoch
sind teilweise von der Quali leider nichtmehr so toll weil sie doch recht groß waren davor^^

bin nun mal durch den ganzen Thread durch, deine Bilder sind auch top^^

Welche Programme sind denn EURER Meinung nach nun am besten zum Screenshot zusammenschnipseln?


----------



## ThoR65 (24. Oktober 2009)

Und noch ein Spiel, das für PanPics herhalten muss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße ​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße,ElfenLied77 

Hier das erste Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Panoramapic 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## joraku (10. November 2009)

@ ElfenLied: 

Das ging aber schnell. 
Sieht aber echt toll aus.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. November 2009)

Ich will mehr davon


----------



## Der Maniac (18. November 2009)

Schick 

Ich finde das Spiel ist nicht so wirklich PanPic geeignet.. aber das sieht trotzdem sehr gut aus!  Mal sehen was man mit der wieder freigeschalteten Konsole machen kann^^


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. November 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich will mehr davon



Was ein Druck hier 

Danke Dir, es kommen bestimmt wieder PanoPics 

*kaumnochzeithab*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Schick
> Ich finde das Spiel ist nicht so wirklich PanPic geeignet.. aber das sieht trotzdem sehr gut aus!  Mal sehen was man mit der wieder freigeschalteten Konsole machen kann^^



Danke!
Ja ist ein bissel schwierig.

GRüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Dezember 2009)

More, I want more. Sehr schönes Pano!


----------



## joraku (16. Dezember 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> More, I want more. Sehr schönes Pano!



Da muss ich zustimmen, bevor der Thread in Vergessenheit gerät.


----------



## Low (16. Dezember 2009)

Klasse Bilder.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (18. Dezember 2009)

Call of Duty Moder Warfare 2
Map: Rust​Cooler Thread. 

Hier mal eins von mir.


----------



## Owly-K (24. Dezember 2009)

Es hat sich als recht knifflig erwiesen, *Borderlands* ein Pano zu entlocken. Und leider ist das Ergebnis auch nicht gerade zufriedenstellend. Ich arbeite weiter dran.


----------



## Polygon (29. Dezember 2009)

Aloah!
Ich habe gerade erst diesen tollen Thread gefunden und da dachte ich mir, ich könnte mal meine alten Bilder von Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time beisteuern. Ist nicht ganz so aktuell, aber wem es gefällt.^^ Zudem habe ich die Bilder etwas komprimiert, von daher ist die Auflösung teilweise halbiert worden.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2010)

Die Pano's sehen echt klasse aus, super gemacht !!! 
Happy New Year, all 

Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## ThoR65 (22. April 2010)

Mööööööööpp........ ich hab auch noch eins..... oder schon wieder eins.... wie auch immer. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 mfg ThoR65 ​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. April 2010)

So, etwas Motivation muss sein. 

Spielen auf drei Bildschirmen ohne teure Zusatzhardware - mehr Sichtweite in Prototype, BFBC2 und CoD 6 - Spiele-Screenshot, Panaroma, Widescreen


----------



## joraku (26. April 2010)

Richtig schöne Bilder.
Schön, dass die auf der Main zu sehen waren.


----------



## ThoR65 (26. April 2010)

Schade, dass dieser ehemals so schöne Thread jetzt auch mit 08/15 Trippledingsbumsbildern vollgeballert werden darf   . Wenn unsere ehrwürdige Elfe das sieht, dreht sie ab. Verständlicherweise. Denn auf Seite 1 steht ausdrücklich in fetten roten Lettern: keine Dual- oder Tripplescreens. Aber das scheint ja egal zu sein. Hätte man für die anspruchslosen Tripplescreens nicht einen eigenen Thread aufmachen können?  

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. April 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Schade, dass dieser ehemals so schöne Thread jetzt auch mit 08/15 Trippledingsbumsbildern vollgeballert werden darf   . Wenn unsere ehrwürdige Elfe das sieht, dreht sie ab. Verständlicherweise. Denn auf Seite 1 steht ausdrücklich in fetten roten Lettern: keine Dual- oder Tripplescreens. Aber das scheint ja egal zu sein. Hätte man für die anspruchslosen Tripplescreens nicht einen eigenen Thread aufmachen können?
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65



Hi,

ich sehe jetzt nicht, dass die Dual- oder Triple-Screenshots anspruchslos wären. 
Eine genaue Trennung ist IMHO witzlos, und der Thread-Titel (Games-Panorama) deutet auch nicht nur nur auf künstlerisch erstellte Bilder hin.


----------



## ThoR65 (27. April 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich sehe jetzt nicht, dass die Dual- oder Triple-Screenshots anspruchslos wären.
> Eine genaue Trennung ist IMHO witzlos, und der Thread-Titel (Games-Panorama) deutet auch nicht nur nur auf künstlerisch erstellte Bilder hin.


 
Aaaaachsooo. Mit anderen Worten: Unsere mühsam angefertigten Panoramabilder sind genauso einfach zu erstellen wie ein einfaches drücken der Screenshottaste bei Dual- oder Tripplescreen  . Und ich Dödel suche mir aus ca. 70 Screenshots die passenden Bilder raus und erzeuge daraus ein Panoramabild  . Man bin ich doof  . Nichts für ungut. Ich lerne auch mit meinen 45 Lenzen noch gerne dazu. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## joraku (27. April 2010)

Also ich denke allen, die diesen Thread länger verfolgen ist klar wieviel Arbeit ein PanPic macht. 
Das siehst du schon allein an der Masse die kommt. -Lucky+Devil- postet öfters TripleScreens, weil es nunmal einfacher ist sie zu erstellen. Durch seine Bildserien macht er aber auch keine 0815-Bilder. Ich freue mich auch über seine Bilder, den es gibt noch nicht viele, die mit Multimoni spielen. 

Ich finde, so bleibt der Thread am längsten am Leben und bekommt mehr Aufmerksamkeit, als davor.
Nur in den Bildserien, die auf die Main kommen sollte man PanPic's und MultiMoni-Pic's trennen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. April 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Aaaaachsooo. Mit anderen Worten: Unsere mühsam angefertigten Panoramabilder sind genauso einfach zu erstellen wie ein einfaches drücken der Screenshottaste bei Dual- oder Tripplescreen  . Und ich Dödel suche mir aus ca. 70 Screenshots die passenden Bilder raus und erzeuge daraus ein Panoramabild  . Man bin ich doof  . Nichts für ungut. Ich lerne auch mit meinen 45 Lenzen noch gerne dazu.
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65



Hi Thor,
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es genau so einfach wäre. 
Allerdings kann ein guter Einzel-Screenshot auch mal seine Zeit dauern, wenn sich der Screenshotter Mühe mit dem Recherchieren von maximalen Einstellungen, tollen Perspektiven usw. gibt. Ich würde also jemanden nicht deshalb "herabwürdigen", weil er keine Bilder kombiniert. Im Gegenzug weiß ich die Arbeit zu schätzen, die Künstler wie Du und andere hier leisten.

Btw: Der Thread war praktisch vier Monate tot, also sollten wir alle dankbar sein, wenn neue Leute was beisteuern.



joraku schrieb:


> Also ich denke allen, die diesen Thread länger verfolgen ist klar wieviel Arbeit ein PanPic macht.
> Das siehst du schon allein an der Masse die kommt. -Lucky+Devil- postet öfters TripleScreens, weil es nunmal einfacher ist sie zu erstellen. Durch seine Bildserien macht er aber auch keine 0815-Bilder. Ich freue mich auch über seine Bilder, den es gibt noch nicht viele, die mit Multimoni spielen.
> 
> Ich finde, so bleibt der Thread am längsten am Leben und bekommt mehr Aufmerksamkeit, als davor.
> Nur in den Bildserien, die auf die Main kommen sollte man PanPic's und MultiMoni-Pic's trennen.



Full ack. 
Und deshalb haben wir die Bildserien auf der Main auch gesplittet


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. April 2010)

_*Hier eine kleine Erinnerung an alle Triple-Dual und Andere-Billiganbieter:*_

Quelle:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/27443-games-panorama.html


> *Hey all, *
> *
> auf den folgenden Seiten bekommt Ihr Panoramabilder aus Computergames  zusehen!
> 
> ...


*Hier ist *Können* gefragt und nicht klicken 
Und ja es gibt hier genug Threads die mal nicht geklickt werden ^^

@**ThoR65
Da geb ich Dir recht ! Danke für Deinen Einsatz 
Schade um den Thread hier! 
Hast ne Stunde Arbeit und so wird es Dir gedankt !!!

@Rest
Macht bitte einen neuen Thread auf zB:
"3,4,5,6,12 fach Monitor-Aufnahmen-Bilder" oder
"0815 Aufnahmen-Thread" !!!

*schade,schade, ...


> Richtigstellung!
> 
> Der Thread Games-Panorama hat nichts mit *Dual/Tripple  etc.* Screenshots gemein !
> 
> ...


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (27. April 2010)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> _*Hier eine kleine Erinnerung an alle Tripple-Dual und Andere-Billiganbieter:*_
> 
> *Hier ist *Können* gefragt und nicht klicken
> Und ja es gibt hier genug Threads die mal nicht geklickt werden ^^
> *



Oje... ich denke mir jetzt einfach meinen Teil und da ich nicht als "Billiganbieter* oder "Nichtskönner* abgestempelt werden will, *lass ich das mit meinen Bildern einfach.*

Trotzdem viel Spass und *sorry Elfe *... lag nicht in meiner Absicht, meine billigen TripledingsbumsShots hier zu posten.

cu all 

EDIT:

Ach ja, Elfe, keine Ahnung, ob du meine Antwort auf die erste Post von Thor oben gelesen hast, aber ich schreib's schnell nochmal. Nur um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.

Hatte einen extra Thread aufgemacht, aber dieser wurde von Klutten gelöscht und ich soll doch hier rein meine Pics posten. Thilo hat mich auch hier in diesen Thread verwiesen. Was soll ich also machen. Aber ok .. so ein paar kleine Beleidigungen (*Können* *Billig*) sind ja schnell geschrieben, was? ... hmm .. ich denk mir wieder meinen Teil. Schade - hätte jetzt dann wieder weitergemacht mit meinen Bildern. Hat mir echt Spass gemacht.


----------



## Vogelfrei (27. April 2010)

Okay, dann schreib ich auch mal meine Meinung dazu.

Wenn Lucky Devil schon von Mods hierher geleitet wurde, dann braucht ihr euch hier nicht so aufspielen. Ich weiß ja nicht für wen ihr euch haltet, aber nur weil ihr hier einige PanoPics gemacht habt, macht das euch nicht zu etwas besonderem. Und gleich mit Beleidigungen umsich werfen, das kann jeder. Also lasst ihn doch einfach machen. Nur weil du den Thread erstellt hast, heißt das nicht das du hier der Gott bist.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (28. April 2010)

Naja aber ein PanoPic ist mit Arbeit Verbunden, man sucht sich im Spiel ne gute Stelle und macht 20 Bildern bearbeitet diese in einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und erstellt daraus ein PanoPic. 
Da ist man schon mal eine Stunde beschäftigt für ein Bild.

Die Tripelscreenshots sind so gesehen ja nur ganz normale Screenshots.
Hätte man hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nshot-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen.html rein setzten können. Oder man hätte ja den Thread von -Lucky+Devil- auflassen können. 

PS: 

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 
Map: Afghan

Vorschau 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Original
50 % Verkleinert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vorschau 2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Original
50 % Verkleinert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## DaxTrose (29. April 2010)

Wir haben uns dazu entschieden, beide Bereiche wieder zu trennen. Dual-/Triple-Screenshots findet ihr ab jetzt hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/99294-games-dual-tripple-scrennshots.html
Die hier geposteten Triple-Beiträge wurden verschoben!


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (29. April 2010)

Danke DaxTrose nochmal.

Und Sorry Elfenlied77 nochmal für den Stress und die Aufregung.

Man könnte hier ja auf der vorletzten Seite die Posts "aufräumen", da diese jetzt sowieso keinen Sinn mehr machen und den Thread unsauber aussehen lassen.

Ihr könnt also beruhigt diese und meine letzte Post hier im Thread löschen, damit alles wieder seine Ordnung hat.

Würde Elfenlied77 wahrscheinlich auch besser gefallen. 

Gruss


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. April 2010)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Danke DaxTrose nochmal.
> ...Und Sorry Elfenlied77 nochmal für den Stress und die Aufregung.
> ...Würde Elfenlied77 wahrscheinlich auch besser gefallen.
> Gruss



* Thx Dax, Thx Lucky,Thx ThoR65, Thx BiOhAzArD87 

Gute Entscheidung!*

@ Vogelfrei
Es gibt immer eine Lösung!
Es gibt auch Dinge die man nicht hinnehmen muß! 

*@BiOhAzArD87 
Schönes PanoPic 

Grüße,ElfenLied77*


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. September 2011)

Mehr Bilder bitte !
Grüße,ElfenLied77 

p.s. evtl. Dead Island ^^ aber kein Multimonitoring !


----------



## DenniRauch (26. September 2011)

Hab auch mal n poanorama in Stalker CoP gemacht:


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Oktober 2011)

Habe mal einen Versuch unternommen, den Thread wieder mit Leben zu erfüllen...

Spiele-Screenshots als Widescreen-Panorama - multimonitoring


----------



## Haldi (28. Januar 2018)

Nekropost!

Elex Panorama Screenshots - Album on Imgur

Ich mach sowas eigentlich ab und an mal. Jemand interesse daran den Thread wieder ins Leben zu rufen, oder gibts sowas ähnliches sonstwo, wos nicht ganz so verlassen ist?


----------

